# Eclipse speichert keine Änderungen



## Pharadox (5. Aug 2011)

Hi,

ich kann es mir nicht erklären aber mein Eclipse speichert keine Änderungen die ich an .class Java Dateien vornehme, die ich aus dem Netz geladen hab.
Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel Sourcecode von Github lade und diesen modifiziere und auf Speichern drücke, ist beim nächsten Neustart von Eclipse jede meiner gemachten Änderungen vorhanden!

Exportiere ich aber dann eine fertige .jar Datei und decompile diese um zu prüfen ob meine Änderungen auch darin vorhanden sind, wird mir die Ursprungsdatei angezeigt, wie ich sie einst von Github geladen hab.

Ich kann mir dieses Verhalten nicht erklären und hab die Zugriffsberechtigungen geprüft, konnte aber nichts entdecken.

Weis von euch jemand was es damit auf sich hat?

Grüße


----------



## gman (5. Aug 2011)

Hi,

ich hoffe doch mal du meintest .java-Dateien? An den Bytecode-Dateien (.class) sollte man nicht rumdoktern.
Eventuell hilft es vor dem eportieren der Jar-Datei mal "clean" aufzurufen. Wie erstellst du überhaupt die
Jar-Datei?


----------



## Sonecc (5. Aug 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe verwendet dein Eclipse zum bauen des Jar alte Class dateien.
Das Projekt wurde also in der Zwischenzeit nicht gebaut.
Das kannst du z.B. durch ein Clean Project erzwingen (bzw. Build Project oder Build All)

Allgemein sollte aber "Build Automatically" eingeschaltet sein.


----------



## maki (5. Aug 2011)

Pharadox hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann es mir nicht erklären aber mein Eclipse speichert keine Änderungen die ich an .class Java Dateien vornehme, die ich aus dem Netz geladen hab.
> Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel Sourcecode von Github lade und diesen modifiziere und auf Speichern drücke, ist beim nächsten Neustart von Eclipse jede meiner gemachten Änderungen vorhanden!


Klingt Paradox 

Wieso änderst du .class Dateien wenn du den Sourcecode hast?


----------



## AFlieger (6. Aug 2011)

Vielleicht ist ja auch ein Schreibschutz auf der Datei. :lol:


----------



## Pharadox (6. Aug 2011)

Ja ist denn das zu fassen. 

Ich hab bei den importierten Projekten ins _bin_ Verzeichnis gelinkt anstatt ins _src_.

Wieder einmal menschliches Scheitern. 

Danke fürs Augen öffnen.


----------

